# Stealing electricity in detroit



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Seen it in my own properties and in others as well....butter/steak knifes and door hinges are the usual can jumper tool...they tap a piece of broken knife into a piece of wood then jam it into can works way to well...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The murder rate in Detroit is ten times the national average and the highest among other large cities. Electrical safety is likely low on the list of priorities. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielf...of-most-dangerous-cities-but-crime-rate-dips/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

And Detriot is just the tip o' the austerity ice berg>


Apocalypse New Jersey


:no::blink::001_huh:



~CS~


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Detroit is like a third world country.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow. With all the climbing effort buddy puts in I bet he could make close to $250 a day as an actual lineman. Nice self-inflating of one's ego by the anchorman as well at the end!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've seen this before. I remember because the white dude has the same name as me. From the same area too.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Which one was Cleetis?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

The first guy has been electrocuted many times! How is this possible? :no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

that reporter is really blowin his horn at the end of the video.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> The first guy has been electrocuted many times! How is this possible? :no:


I looked over at my old lady and asked her the same thing. She said it wasnt possible and explained why. I was actually pretty surprised usually she is ignorant with that kinda stuff.


----------

